# New Addition



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I sold a horse to a family a couple of weeks ago, when I went to their property to deliver the horse I heard a racket in a dog run by the barn. I walked over to check it out and inside was a small scrawny sable Shepherd puppy, they told me they had paid 1200. for her but she was just too rambunctious and out of control tearing everything in her reach to pieces, so they locked her up, the family had lost complete interest in her and she was just kennel bound. I was offered the puppy and accepted, I figured anywhere I placed her was better than this. I was given her papers and am completely lost on her pedigree. I was surprised to see she is only 4 months old!!! I commented on her ugly coat and condition and was give her health record, she was fed Pedigree Puppy which explains the crappy coat and condition. I'm not a sable fan and she has a silvery and black coat with a dark mask, she was originally shy and skittish but in the last 2 weeks she has been coming around and after eating TOW with Evangers chicken mixed in she is actually now getting a beautiful irredescent sheen to her coat. I wonder if any of you are familiar with this pedigree:
Sire: Amor Di Dranel DN20635901
Dam:Inka Od Natalky DN20269802

I have a 3 and a half month old German Showline puppy that I am currently preparing for a show, but the times I let them play together are really cute, I keep them seperated for individual time, and she's real smart, I'm just not sure yet if I can really keep her or find her a good home, I have to admit she's growing on me!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What's wrong with those people?? How can anyone do this to a puppy??

Congratulations on the new addition!!! And where are the pictures? Please!!!

Tanya


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

That's terrible that she was already destined to live out her life in a barn...and only at 4 months of age! Good thing you came along when you did.


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

Dad is on Pedigree Database, looks like a nice dog:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/482756.html

And possibly Mom's relatives:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/search.html?string_in=Natalky&index_in=All&results_in=10


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Perhaps you should keep her? Sounds like a "meant to be" situation. And it's so nice to have 2 GSD. We will be adopting another one next summer when London is 18 months. He is a bit of a wild man, much tougher to control than my last male GSD at this age. But he will mature, I know. And then I will miss his puppy antics!

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Personally, I would place her. Raising two puppies at the same time is a LOAD of work!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

That's what happens when people buy a pup on inpulse. What ever you decide to do with her has to be better than a barn stall with people that don't like her.

It sometime surprises me that breeders put these kind of dogs with a family that don't have a clue.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thank goodness you found her. 

I would probably lean toward placing her too-don't you have a young female puppy too? 

Just do the home visit and check references-so hopefully she never is ignored again, or doesn't end up like those two poor females in the In Loving Memory section, passed around and spending the end of their days in pain.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

A lot of people love the GSD, but, don"t realize what comes with them as they grow. That's why are shelters are full of them. Good breeders run checks, back yard breeders want money... It's sad but true. Hope you make the right decision on re-homing or keeping her. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Don't you just want to scream and pull your hair out at people like that??? THANK YOU for taking her out of that horrible situation and giving her a normal start in life. 

What I know from pedigrees I gleaned from my interest in WL on this board. On the sire side I recognize some serious and well-known working line kennels - some Czech lines from the famous Czech State Kennel. 

Looks like the Mom is Czech lines also.

The mom used to be owned by Eurosport?
http://www.eurosportk9.com/solddogs2007/inka/inka.asp

And/or Old Farm Kennels?
http://www.oldfarmkennels.com/Inka.html

The mom sounds like a sweet girl.

I agree with Lauri, LAHARGE. Hard NOT to get attached to crazy little balls of fur, but a puppy from these lines will take a lot of time to raise and train. 



> Quote:It sometime surprises me that breeders put these kind of dogs with a family that don't have a clue.


Same here! What were the owners/breeders thinking??? 

How do dogs with such serious breeding behind them end up sold to such clueless, disinterested people?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow! You were in the right place at the right time!! Good thing for that puppy. 

My two GSD are close in age 10 months apart. I don't regret it, they are the best buddies and play well together, tire each other out. We give them their own solo times with us and all has gone well. They are very welbehaved. Not perfect. They walk nice on leash for the most part too, still in training but I am happy with our choice of getting another one.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

This female is a littermate to the puppys dam.

Ipsi


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I already have 3 other German Shepherds and 3 terriers!! Lol! I need another dog like I need a whole in my head, my oldest Shepherd is a 3 year old, than a 2 year old and Gavin my 3 month old puppy, Gavin has a show next weekend and will be competing at the NASS show in November as well, so yeah I'm pretty much commited to him, but I recently joined a Schutzhund Club and they all LOVED the new addition and said I could easily train the 2 dogs in the Club, Zoey ( the new addition) is already showing a lot of drive and they love her, I bring 2 crates and swap them, so far it's been okay, I can't believe how "catty" she is, she keeps taking my exspensive horse brushes out of my box and takes off with them, so I placed them on top of a 4 rung ladder I keep against the barn wall, I turned a horse out and come back to see Zoey had climbed up to rung 3 to retrieve the brush!! I stopped in my tracks and just stared at her in amazement! I already trained her to bring me my newspaper since she grabbed it every morning anyway, now she proudly prances with it to me and sits waiting for her hug! I tell you she's a trip!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats, no matter what you decide to do with her. Depending on your home setup, you could trying to keep them separated for a while. Very important time for bonding and training now. 

Did these people have other horses? After seeing how they kept the pup, I'd be wary.. I trust that you wouldn't place an animal with someone who'd mistreat them, but what they were doing to the pup..


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Agh... makes me ill to think what her like might have been without you. She's one of the 'lucky ones.'

If you decide to rehome her, perhaps someone in your club will want her.

Good luck.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds like you are taken with this pup allready! She sounds like she has terrific drive, and I love sables! But you do have your hands full too. I am really glad you came along and found her- she is one lucky pup, no matter what you decide!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

OH she sounds awesome. I wish I was in a position to take her off your hands.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Both parents are gorgeous dogs, I can see how the puppy would be too much for an average person to handle. I hope she gets a nice working home. I'll bet somebody on the working dog forum would be interested. However, they charge something like $7 to advertise.


----------



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

LARHAGE said:


> I sold a horse to a family a couple of weeks ago, when I went to their property to deliver the horse I heard a racket in a dog run by the barn. I walked over to check it out and inside was a small scrawny sable Shepherd puppy, they told me they had paid 1200. for her but she was just too rambunctious and out of control tearing everything in her reach to pieces, so they locked her up, the family had lost complete interest in her and she was just kennel bound. I was offered the puppy and accepted, I figured anywhere I placed her was better than this. I was given her papers and am completely lost on her pedigree. I was surprised to see she is only 4 months old!!! I commented on her ugly coat and condition and was give her health record, she was fed Pedigree Puppy which explains the crappy coat and condition. I'm not a sable fan and she has a silvery and black coat with a dark mask, she was originally shy and skittish but in the last 2 weeks she has been coming around and after eating TOW with Evangers chicken mixed in she is actually now getting a beautiful irredescent sheen to her coat. I wonder if any of you are familiar with this pedigree:
> Sire: Amor Di Dranel DN20635901
> Dam:Inka Od Natalky DN20269802
> 
> I have a 3 and a half month old German Showline puppy that I am currently preparing for a show, but the times I let them play together are really cute, I keep them seperated for individual time, and she's real smart, I'm just not sure yet if I can really keep her or find her a good home, I have to admit she's growing on me!



I have a sibling from the same litter!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

How could anyone give up on a 4 month old puppy . 
Glad you came to her rescue!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Aww finally a bad story with a happy ending, well wishes in whatever you decide to do..


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

HeidiW said:


> Wow! You were in the right place at the right time!! Good thing for that puppy.
> 
> My two GSD are close in age 10 months apart. I don't regret it, they are the best buddies and play well together, tire each other out. We give them their own solo times with us and all has gone well. They are very welbehaved. Not perfect. They walk nice on leash for the most part too, still in training but I am happy with our choice of getting another one.


I am also happy with my two holligans. We hadn't planned on doing a second puppy but couldn't leave her in the Shelter. Granted mine two aren't shepherds but they play well together and wear each other out, which means less work for me not more. A tired puppy is a lot easier to train.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This thread is almost 4 years old.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I know it is old... but, I think it is cool that is was re-started by someone who has a littermate of the dog in question.

Since I wasn't a member during the time of the original post, I wonder what happened with the pup? Did the OP rehome?


----------



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

I jumped ahead of myself! Didn't realize this was 09 lol My dog is from the same parents but March 2010 I know it's an ancient post but I was bored this morning and put the dams name in the search box just for the **** of it  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I ended up placing Zoey with a canine officer for the LAPD that trained with our Schutzhund Club on occasions, he really liked her and at that time I had too many dogs and as I am into West German Showlines and was showing Gavin it was just too much commitment, I thought it best for Zoey, though it was hard, and as it turned out the best choice was definitely made.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

^^^Thanx Much for saving the little guy^^^

(from original post of thread) 3 guesses who should have been locked in the kennel. The first two guesses don't count and it also isn't the puppy.....


----------



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

LARHAGE said:


> I ended up placing Zoey with a canine officer for the LAPD that trained with our Schutzhund Club on occasions, he really liked her and at that time I had too many dogs and as I am into West German Showlines and was showing Gavin it was just too much commitment, I thought it best for Zoey, though it was hard, and as it turned out the best choice was definitely made.



That's so awesome! Yaay for Zoey!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

